#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: how to model perched water oil reservoir under equilibrium in eclipse

## razibar

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: how to model perched water oil reservoir under equilibrium in eclipse

----------


## ibratech

Could you please share API 602?

----------


## rk1ng5m4n

I'm definitely going to look into it, Really very useful tips are provided here, Thanks for sharing. g**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jamal-pg

Hello Razibar. It is a very interesting topic. Could you model it? I would be interested if you could share your work. Thanks.

----------

